# National Pitbull day is coming up!



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

it's a day to promote responsible pitbull owners! National pitbull day is being held October 20th 2007!

there will be 110events! 32 states and even Canada! and the events are still growing! come join us for this great event!

go to http://www.blessthebullys.com/id86.html for more info and find a event near you!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Very cool!!!! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

oooh yay!!! i cant wait on the 19th im goin to go to work with a gopitbull/APBT shirt on and make this guy mad lol (he hates my dogs he calls them baby eaters!!!! he wont even look at pictures of them....ERRR) i cant wait, im goin to take them everywhere with me on saturday


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

yea my whole family can't wait! LOL we mad t-shirts for the event and are wearing them all around! A lot of people stopped us and asked more info....this should be a very good event!:thumbsup:


----------

